# iléou krystof, il révise son bécherel ?



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

hé, hé....


----------



## bebert (24 Décembre 2002)

hu hu hu !


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Il faut m'expliquer la !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Il n'est de pire sourd que celui qui ne veut entendre...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

.??,


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

jolie passe d'armes !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Ce qui est bien avec SMG c'est qu'il est encore plus trollable que kamkil et mackie réunis ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Ouais, j'aime bien mais j'ai plus d'idée...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Attend .. j'essaie :


Vous savez pas quoi ? J'ai entendu parler d'un truc cool a propos d'une relation en SMG et Kamkil !!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Hé oui, mais comme j'arrive à peine c'est facile de me raconter des trucs que je ne comprends pas...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Oh faut se calmer ok ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

J'ai rien fait !!!


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai rien fait !!!   *



moi non plus, j'étais aux toilettes m'sieur !


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est ca oui !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

non, c'est trop tard la machine est lancé


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Si, si, c'est vrai !

Enfin, d'un autre coté, j'étais pas aux toilettes avec lui...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * J'ai rien fait !!!   *



toi oui mais SMG a fait plein de choses


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Arf


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Si, si, c'est vrai !

Enfin, d'un autre coté, j'étais pas aux toilettes avec lui... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

alem tu confirme ?


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

alem tu confirme ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui, c'est dommage, on voulait s'amuser un peu mais le pion l'a renvoyé en classe


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Ouf sauvé...


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

on dirait que tes en manque


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Arf 2


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Décidement casimir et moi ne parlons pas le même langage...

Moi ça m'arrange.


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Décidement casimir et moi ne parlons pas le même langage...*



une seule personne le comprend mais comme nous ne la comprenons pas plus, on est tranquille


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Arf 2  *



Comme je l'ai dit un peu plus haut ... il n'y a que SMG pour etre trollable a ce point ...

@+

Guillaume

P-S. : au fait ... kk1 m'a dit que kk1 lui avait dit que SMG trompe sa petite amie avec kamkil. C'est vil quand meme.


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

j'ai compris alem


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Compris quoi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Ouais, aimerai bien savoir...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Et je sais "aimerai" c'est le conditionnel il faut un "s" je m'en aperçois maintenant...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Moi aussi .. comme ca on sera deux ...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Mystere


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Mystere  *



Il n'y a pas de mystere ... si ce n'est ton insondable naïveté


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est clair comme un concerto de Shönberg...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est clair comme un concerto de Shönberg...   *



Que c'est beau ... on dirait du alem ...


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * C'est clair comme un concerto de Shönberg...   *


désolé d'abord c'est *Schoenberg* et ensuite elles sont très lisibles pour moi, ses oeuvres (comme celles de berg ou de webern) !!!


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est vrai, moi même j'en ai les larmes aux yeux.


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Que c'est beau ... on dirait du alem ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
faut peut-être pas exagérer !!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
faut peut-être pas exagérer !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

pourtant ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Bravo, t'as word d'ouvert pour corriger les fautes?

Et je confirme que pour moi c'est de la soupe pour pseudo intello à la mords moi le...


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* Bravo, t'as word d'ouvert pour corriger les fautes?

Et je confirme que pour moi c'est de la soupe pour pseudo intello à la mords moi le...

*<hr /></blockquote>
désolé je te mords rien du tout... et si tu trouves arnold (pas schwarzy) dans word, faut faire breveter la version


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Dis donc !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
désolé je te mords rien du tout... et si tu trouves arnold (pas schwarzy) dans word, faut faire breveter la version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

mais il faut pas etre médisant comme ça .. ce n'est pas parce que c'est mackie qui a fait le correcteur orthographique de word qu'il faut le critiquer


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Dis donc !  *



dans l'art du post inutile ... SMG fait mieux que tous les posteurs du bar réunis ... le vide complet.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

J'ai marqué ça, mais j'ai même pas essayé avant, tu penses bien... un mec qui comprends même pas schoenberg (c'est bien comme ça que tu l'ecris ?) 

Autre chose, tu dis que ces oeuvres sont "lisibles" moi, me semble plutôt que la musique on l'écoute, si on lit, c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'est déjà trop tard.....


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

mais il faut pas etre médisant comme ça .. ce n'est pas parce que c'est mackie qui a fait le correcteur orthographique de word qu'il faut le critiquer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
*j'savais même pas que c'était lui le fôtif (faux tif ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
j'savais même pas que c'était lui le fôtif (faux tif ???) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *<hr /></blockquote>

maintenant tu le sais. c'est pour cela d'ailleurs qu'il y a des p'tites piques pas sympa sur Bill Gates au milieu


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

On devrait me remettre une palme , non ?.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * On devrait me remettre une palme , non ?.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La palme de la connerie universelle ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Plutôt une paire de rames 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....


----------



## ApplePie (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* J'ai marqué ça, mais j'ai même pas essayé avant, tu penses bien... un mec qui comprends même pas schoenberg (c'est bien comme ça que tu l'ecris ?) 

Autre chose, tu dis que ces oeuvres sont "lisibles" moi, me semble plutôt que la musique on l'écoute, si on lit, c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'est déjà trop tard.....   *<hr /></blockquote>
*tu ne sais pas qu'une oeuvre musicale (sérieuse) s'écrit avant de se jouer*


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

dans l'art du post inutile ... SMG fait mieux que tous les posteurs du bar réunis ... le vide complet.
*<hr /></blockquote>

SMG ne fait pas du vide, SMG fait des smileys, nuance !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Plutôt une paire de rames
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est plus pratique pour lui taper dessus ... effectivement. Bonne suggestion.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

SMG ne fait pas du vide, SMG fait des smileys, nuance !  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais déunés de la moindre once de sens ...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Comme d'ahb ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

ça on peut le discuter, est ce que tu te souviens de cette dispute mémorable entre Béart et Gainsbourg ?

Pour moi, d'un coté un pov naze qui écrit, de l'autre un génie qui joue.


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

La palme de la connerie universelle ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

non, Oliwier.W est pire que luio


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* ça on peut le discuter, est ce que tu te souviens de cette dispute mémorable entre Béart et Gainsbourg ?

Pour moi, d'un coté un pov naze qui écrit, de l'autre un génie qui joue.
*<hr /></blockquote>

Le bon sens et les tripes d'un coté ... le technicien de l'autre ... oula ... vaut mieux pas se mettre au milieu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Comme d'ahb ?  *



comme d'hab quoi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

non, Oliwier.W est pire que luio   *<hr /></blockquote>

des fois je me demande s'ils ne font pas jeu égal ...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Mais non, tous les avis sont les bienvenus.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Mais non, tous les avis sont les bienvenus.   *



tu parles de quoi la ? ca commence a devenir un peu bordellique dans le coin


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Explique !


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Mais non, tous les avis sont les bienvenus.   *



tu devrais écouter le Pierrot Lunairedu petit Arnold ou alors voir ses peintures.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Non, je crois que je suis définitivement un béotien.


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Explique !  *



... on t'as pas sonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je demande juste a sonny a qui était adressé sa réponse


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tu parles de quoi la ? ca commence a devenir un peu bordellique dans le coin  *<hr /></blockquote>

ben oui, j'ai du mal poster sur 2 sujets avec le Ti


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2002)

Bon qui parle à qui ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Non, je crois que je suis définitivement un béotien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça peut s'arranger au contact de certains membre du forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Explique !  *



non


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

... on t'as pas sonné 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je demande juste a sonny a qui était adressé sa réponse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>Si


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Bon qui parle à qui ?   *



bonne chance pour démeller cet enchevêtrement de posts ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> * Bon qui parle à qui ?   *



justement faut faire des citations, il n'y a que comme ça que l'on conprend (un peu)


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ça peut s'arranger au contact de certains membre du forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

contre tout contre (Nietzsche)


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Facile a cmprendre ?


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

justement faut faire des citations, il n'y a que comme ça que l'on conprend (un peu)  *<hr /></blockquote>

personne ne te comprend mackie


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Meme moi !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Facile a cmprendre ?  *



va te coucher toi ... sinon privé de LC 3 jusqu'a ce que tu ais dépassé les 13 points de QI


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

personne ne te comprend mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

sisi ... mais il faut une bonne dizaine de minutes par ligne ...


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

LC3 mais reveille toi !! J'ai change de mac !


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * LC3 mais reveille toi !! J'ai change de mac !  *



tu as un iBook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





MOUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHA LOL ©Maplord


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

personne ne te comprend mackie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

si sauf quand je suis ivre


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

va te coucher toi ... sinon privé de LC 3 jusqu'a ce que tu ais dépassé les 13 points de QI 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>


c'est méchant ça


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

si sauf quand je suis ivre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Effectivement ... on comprends tres bien que t'as trop bu ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tu as un iBook ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

moi j'en ai un demain


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Arrete tu vas le faire débarquer chez toi ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Effectivement ... on comprends tres bien que t'as trop bu ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

mais aprés je ne m'en souvient plus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hop et de 6000 posts !!!


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2002)

Et quoi, on s'amuse pendant que d'autres bossent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne soirée les amis.


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Arrete tu vas le faire débarquer chez toi ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

on le laissera pas entré de toutes façon


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 
Hop et de 6000 posts !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

bravo mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Et quoi, on s'amuse pendant que d'autres bossent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bonne soirée les amis. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

ben oui, a force je vais user le bouton de clic de mon trackpad


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ben oui, a force je vais user le bouton de clic de mon trackpad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Escroque une souris a quelqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

bravo mackie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

je part a la chasse au alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le probleme c'est comme la chasse au dahue


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je part a la chasse au alem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais le probleme c'est comme la chasse au dahue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

loool ... soit motivé ... car c'est ce dont tu vas avoir le plus besoin. de la motivation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Escroque une souris a quelqu'un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

j'en ai une superbe qui part du japon le 27 si tout va bien


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

loool ... soit motivé ... car c'est ce dont tu vas avoir le plus besoin. de la motivation ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

chanson toulousaine ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

j'en ai une superbe qui part du japon le 27 si tout va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

dans le genre j'aime me compliquer la vie .. on peut dire qu'on ne peut pas faire mieux que toi.


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

sisi ... mais il faut une bonne dizaine de minutes par ligne ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ça se calme on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

chanson toulousaine ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Argh, ça va me suivre partout cet histoire de motivé. En plus je n'apprecie vraiment pas la musique de Zebda ...


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ça se calme on dirait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  *<hr /></blockquote>

effectivement c'est moins frénétique ... mais bon ... on fera avec.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ben oui, a force je vais user le bouton de clic de mon trackpad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>

Et ta souris de la mort qui tue, tu l'as reçu ?


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

dans le genre j'aime me compliquer la vie .. on peut dire qu'on ne peut pas faire mieux que toi.  *<hr /></blockquote>

j'aurais plus faire compliquer le fabriquant est coréen est tout leurs site est en coréen c'est dur donc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et pis j'ai trouvé un seul importateur en europe mais il la vendais 50  plus cher !!!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Et ta souris de la mort qui tue, tu l'as reçu ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

J'espere qu'elle a au moins 12 boutons et qu'elle vibre ... parce que sinon ... c'est un peu compliqué de la faire venir du japon juste pour un souris Apple Pro.

En passant .. un peu de propagande : vive les souris à boules ! vive la Razer Boomslang 2000 dpi !


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

effectivement c'est moins frénétique ... mais bon ... on fera avec.  *<hr /></blockquote>

je relance ou pas ?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

non c'est bon ...
c'est plus facile comme ça.


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Et ta souris de la mort qui tue, tu l'as reçu ?    *<hr /></blockquote>

voir page 4


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* non c'est bon ...
c'est plus facile comme ça.  *<hr /></blockquote>

du calme, j'arrive pas a suivre


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

voir page 4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Il va la recevoir le 27


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

j'en ai une superbe qui part du japon le 27 si tout va bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

J'ai lu trop vite, ça m'a échapé...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

J'ai lu trop vite, ça m'a échapé... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pas ta faute, ça poste trop vite


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

ca ralentit les enfants ! gardez le rythme ou j'appelle SMG !


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

tu mais tourné la tête, mon manège a moi c'est toi, ... euh je devrait allé me coucher


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

effectivement ... t'as besoin d'un peu de gloubiboulga et d'un bon lit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



faut faire attention a son alimentation


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* ca ralentit les enfants ! gardez le rythme ou j'appelle SMG ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

mouahahha même pas peur


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* effectivement ... t'as besoin d'un peu de gloubiboulga  *<hr /></blockquote>

il me resté une cuvé de 1979


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Argh, ça va me suivre partout cet histoire de motivé. En plus je n'apprecie vraiment pas la musique de Zebda ...
*<hr /></blockquote>

c'est pas une question de musique


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

On m'appele?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

non ... au contraire ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ouste .. du bailais


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * On m'appele?  *



non reste chez toi


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * On m'appele?  *



oui, ya blob qui t'attend à la cave avec une hache


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui, ya blob qui t'attend à la cave avec une hache  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*<hr /></blockquote>

celle que lui a envoyé hero en recommandé ? 75 kg a double tranchant émoussé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@+

Guillaume


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

tien slug est le cousin belge de Hero ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (non pas la tête)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Tu voulais pas plutot dire :

"Blob est le cousin belge de Hero ?"


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * tien slug est le cousin belge de Hero ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blob joue de l'ocarina techno ??


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

celle que lui a envoyé hero en recommandé ? 75 kg a double tranchant émoussé ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

oui, c'était en échange de la tronçonneuse que Blob lui a envoyé pour découper de gros plein de soupe limite feignasse et débilisant de casimir


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Tu voulais pas plutot dire :

"Blob est le cousin belge de Hero ?"

*<hr /></blockquote>

probablement oui


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Blob joue de l'ocarina techno ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Certainement ... c'est tres tendance dans le milieu hype la high society de la louviere ...


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Blob joue de l'ocarina techno ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

ça existe au moins ?


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

oui, c'était en échange de la tronçonneuse que Blob lui a envoyé pour découper de gros plein de soupe limite feignasse et débilisant de casimir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

même pas peur


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

ça existe au moins ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

tout existe ... 
on a bien des saurien multicolor dans le bar ...


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

Certainement ... c'est tres tendance dans le milieu hype la high society de la louviere ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*<hr /></blockquote>

vu la gogodanseuse de luxe qui danse sur une louve dressée sur une obélisque très phallique, je me doutais que leurs moeurs étaient bizarroïdes


----------



## casimir (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tout existe ... 
on a bien des saurien multicolor dans le bar ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

mon cousin est coloré que moi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tout existe ... 
on a bien des saurien multicolor dans le bar ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est bien vrai tout ca


----------



## alèm (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par casimir:</font><hr />* 

même pas peur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ta gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va regarder "love hina" au lieu de nous les briser


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

tout existe ... 
on a bien des saurien multicolor dans le bar ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

merci mackie pour ce bo lien


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ta gueule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




va regarder "love hina" au lieu de nous les briser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ca c'est une bonne idée ...
en passant : chobit ça sux


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ca c'est une bonne idée ...
en passant : chobit ça sux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Non c chat bite pas chobit


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

Non c chat bite pas chobit  *<hr /></blockquote>

je crois que nous ne parlons pas tout a fait de la meme chose ...


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Frodon le chobit alors?


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Frodon le chobit alors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'espere que Frodon lira pas ton post


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Si je post bcp de conneries ds ce sujet ca devrait passer inapercu


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

J'aurais du demander a mackie et alem comment on fait des posts en masses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merde sont parti pieuter les feignasses


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Je n'ai jamais compris les gens qui postent n'importe quoi qd meme... c trop dur pour moi


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

C'est pas difficile de poster beaucoup ... il suffit d'avoir chimera.
Une tab avec la liste des posts (et que l'on garde toujours prete ... avec des refreshs assez souvent). Et on ouvre tous les sujets dans des tabs ... 
et on post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

oups 

c dur avec toutes ces tabs ouvertes nomdidju


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* C'est pas difficile de poster beaucoup ... il suffit d'avoir chimera.
Une tab avec la liste des posts (et que l'on garde toujours prete ... avec des refreshs assez souvent). Et on ouvre tous les sujets dans des tabs ... 
et on post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@+

Guillaume  *<hr /></blockquote>

oui mais le probleme c le contenu des posts..... mackie a une imagination débordante c facile pour lui....


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Ayé je commence a maitriser la chose.... c aussi marrant qu'un tetris et aussi gourmand qu'un quake ce jeu!


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Blob:</font><hr />* 

oui mais le probleme c le contenu des posts..... mackie a une imagination débordante c facile pour lui....   *<hr /></blockquote>

c'est parce qu'il se gave d'anime toute la journée ... mais bon, ca a tendance a abimer les fonctions cognitives ...


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

Je vais essayer de me faire sponsoriser par animeicons.free.fr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ca ira mieux apres


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais essayer de me faire sponsoriser par animeicons.free.fr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tres certainement ...
par contre mackie va etre furax ! t'as dis amineicons.free.fr !
il faut dire http://www.animeicons.net ! sinon il se fache tout rouge ... boit une palette de Duvel et frappe tout le monde !


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

animeicons.free.fr
animeicon.free.fr
animikon.fee.fr
nimikon.fr
!!!!!!!!!!

(apporter les bac de duvel)


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

Il y va a la palette lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le pack c'est trop petit pour lui !


----------



## Blob (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* Il y va a la palette lui 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 le pack c'est trop petit pour lui ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je me demande ou il les stock apres? ca fait peut etre un aller direct pour les wc ? :


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

D'apres l'episode belges, c'est effectivement ce qui se passe ... il boit, wc, il boit, wc, etc ... ad nauseam ...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* D'apres l'episode belges, c'est effectivement ce qui se passe ... il boit, wc, il boit, wc, etc ... ad nauseam ...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Excellent.


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

Revenons-en au sujet du début. Je suis ici  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon cher Sonnyboy, un bon post ce doit d'être exsangue de toutes fautes d'orthographe. Pour commencer : Bescherelle


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Il faut m'expliquer la !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il y a quelques temps de cela, nous avons travailler ensemble. J'ai eu droit à un G4 comme outil de travail, et lui...un minitel. Depuis, une certaine jalousie perturbe ce petit homme qui n'arrive à se faire remarquer qu'en propageant le mal autour de lui


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Frodon le chobit alors?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas vraiement ça un Chobits


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

Blob a dit:
			
		

> * Je vais essayer de me faire sponsoriser par animeicons.free.fr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je diffuse deja tes icônes blob


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par macinside:</font><hr />* 

je diffuse deja tes icônes blob 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

ou ca ou ca ou ca ?


----------



## macinside (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ]Slug</font><hr>* 

ou ca ou ca ou ca ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>

la


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

En clair krystof tu utilises deux pseudos ?


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * En clair krystof tu utilises deux pseudos ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 Je suis vexé que tu puisses confondre mon talent avec se résidu de sonnyboy


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Pauv chou , il est vexe ?


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

Si tu connaissais vraiment Sonnyboy, tu comprendrais


----------



## Sir (24 Décembre 2002)

Puisque c'est toi !


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Puisque c'est toi !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On m'a toujours dit de ne jamais contrarier les malades. Alors d'accord, j'enlève le masque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais ce n'est toujours pas moi


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

MALADE MOI !!!


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * MALADE MOI !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vois, je savais bien qu'il ne fallait pas te contrarier. Tu deviens tout rouge


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Tout rouge est le premier stade ....;


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Tout rouge est le premier stade ....;  *



Oui, bah après, vaut mieux pas rentrer dans les détails, auquel cas la censure va s'en mêler


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Tu crois ?


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

Certain  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le pauvre sonnyboy n'est déjà plus là pour en parler


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Il a bien vecu


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * Il a bien vecu
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paix à son âme


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

R.I.P


----------



## macinside (25 Décembre 2002)

SirMacGregor a dit:
			
		

> * R.I.P
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu nous quitte enfin ?


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2002)

Plusieurs points de réponse :

1 - Si le message est exsangue (comme tu dis) c'est qu'il n'y a pas de faute, tu peux donc te passer des nombreux pluriels que tu as utilisés... (il y a un S à utilisé parce que le COD est placé avant...)

2 - Pour ce qui est des noms propres, vu qu'il n'y a pas de loi, je considère ta remarque comme nulle et non avenue....


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2002)

Ce résidu avec un "S" à ce !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mais c'est une insulte à la bonne tenue, comment peut on confondre deux discours si opposés, à la fois dans la forme et dans le fond !!


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Oh


----------



## krystof (25 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr />* 
2 - Pour ce qui est des noms propres, vu qu'il n'y a pas de loi, je considère ta remarque comme nulle et non avenue....
*<hr /></blockquote>

Entre pas de loi et n'importe quoi, il y a un gouffre  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je considère donc ce point comme nul et non avenu


----------



## Sir (25 Décembre 2002)

Dis donc krystof ca te reussi pas les fetes !


----------

